# Drop in salary question.



## deezerc (28 Dec 2011)

Currently on 93140 annual gross - 7545 monthly gross, 4549 monthly net.   I can afford to take a drop of 600 monthly net, what would my employer  need to paid me annually gross to factor in this drop?


----------



## tiger (28 Dec 2011)

You might be able to calculate it yourself using one of the online budget calculators, e.g.
[broken link removed]


----------



## mandelbrot (29 Dec 2011)

About 78,140 gross.

Assuming tax @ 41%, PRSI @ 4% and USC @ 7%:

A reduction of €600 p.m. net, would come about as a result of a reduction of €1250 p.a. gross.

Can be confirmed here: http://www.taxcalc.eu/


----------

